# Asus Sabertooth P67 Rev. 3.0 Mainboard Kühler



## tieger (3. August 2011)

*Asus Sabertooth P67 Rev. 3.0 Mainboard Kühler*

Hallo, 
schonmal danke für die vielen Beantworteten fragen von mir ^^
doch ich lege nochmal nach 

mir ist aufgefallen das mein mainboard diesen Lüftereingang hat...
nun frag ich mich ob ich dazu überhaupt zusätzlichen lüfte für das Mainboard  benötige??
einen passenden hätte ich ja (Sunon Lüfter 40x40x20mm HA40201V4-999 DC 12V 4700 U: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör)

allerdings hab ich warscheinlich nicht mehr genügend platz für meine grafikkarte (Gainward GTX 570 Phantom)
wenn ich aber diese Graka auf den 2. PCie Express steckplatz stecke, hab ich keine platz mehr für extra Karten 

...nun stellt sich natürlich die frage: brauch ich den lüfter? 

JA oder NEIN

...oder brauche ich überhaupt extra karten ?


----------



## koe80 (3. August 2011)

*AW: Asus Sabertooth P67 Rev. 3.0 Mainboard Kühler*

diesen lüfter wirst du wohl nicht unbedingt benötigen sonst wär er bereits vorinstalliert.

er ist mit sicherheit nur optional falls du übertakten möchtest.

schau dir die temps ersteinmal an dann kannst du immer noch entscheiden ob du nen lüfter verbaust oder nicht.

und ob du extra karten brauchst kannst nur du wissen.


----------



## tieger (3. August 2011)

okay ^^

ach wenn wir grade noch bei den thema lüfter sind 
(wollt kein neues thema aufmachen deswegen)

da ich mir immernoch sehr unsicher bin, wie ich die lüfter anschließen muss, hab ich mich nun entschieden einen adapter zu holen und sie ans mainbord anzuschließen oder gleich eine lüfterstuerung zu kaufen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


^ mein innenlben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die molex stecker

aber ich habe dennoch keinen ahnung wie ich die teile anschließen soll xD, komm mir irgendwie voll blöd vor xDD.
kann mir vileicht jemand dazu helfen ?

komme immerwieder total durcheinander, die ganzen adapterkabel dies gibt D'xx


brauch ich eventuel diese kabel:  http://www.amazon.de/Internes-Compu...1_6?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1312374684&sr=1-6 ??


----------



## oldmanDF (4. August 2011)

*AW: Asus Sabertooth P67 Rev. 3.0 Mainboard Kühler*

Nein, dass Kabel ist dafür da, ein Floppy-Laufwerk anzuschließen.

Das Kabel wäre das richtige:
Lüfter-Adapterkabel 3pol./4-polig | voelkner - direkt günstiger

Bei manchen Lüftersteuerungen liegen solche Kabel mit dabei.

MfG


----------



## Bulldogge (4. August 2011)

*AW: Asus Sabertooth P67 Rev. 3.0 Mainboard Kühler*

ist wegen der Abdeckung. Asus empfiehlt nen Top Flow CPU Kuhler der gleichzeitig auch luft unter die Abdeckung blaest. 

Wenn man z.B. ein Waku verbaut so wie ich dann wird es empfohlen (steht irgentwo im Handbuch drin) dort nen Lufter zu installieren. Ein Lufteranschluss ist auch direkt unter der Abdeckung vorhanden.

50x50x10 Fractal Design FD-50 3500U/m 19dB(A) Schwarz - Computer Shop - Hardware,
habe diesen hier verbaut und das Kabel eingekurzt das es viel zulang war


----------



## dodge84 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Asus Sabertooth P67 Rev. 3.0 Mainboard Kühler*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ebenfalls das Sabertooth P67 Rev.3 sowie den von Bulldogge erwähnten 50mm Fractal Lüfter...

Eine Frage: Welche Schrauben hast du verwendet, von Fractal waren nicht die richtigen dabei und ich bin seit Tagen auf der Suche...
Meines Wissen suche ich M3 mit Feingewinde..

Keine Läden wie Arlt, etc. konnten mir helfen!

Danke im vorraus...


----------



## skyscraper (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Asus Sabertooth P67 Rev. 3.0 Mainboard Kühler*



dodge84 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe ebenfalls das Sabertooth P67 Rev.3 sowie den von Bulldogge erwähnten 50mm Fractal Lüfter...
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe davon zwar keinen Plan, aber wie wäre es mit Kabel-Bindern?


----------

